# Newbie



## nstavros (Mar 23, 2006)

I have been searching for a good hour now, and is there anyway i can buy a series two Tivo box and put myth tv on it or something to that nature so i dont have to pay the 400 dollar lifetime fee?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

No. The Tivo operating system is not "open" enough to replace it with something like Myth TV. Help Tivo stay in business and pay for the capabilities & services they provide


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

See also this thread ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=210045

By the way, if you want Myth TV, just buy a cheap PC and build one yourself. There's no benefit to using Tivo's hardware for that.


----------



## nstavros (Mar 23, 2006)

How bout replay tv, or any other pvr's that i can buy at the store. can i put diff software on it like mythtv and not pay for the services?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

/sigh/

As litzdog911 said get a cheap pc and build the Myth box on that.


----------



## nstavros (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont understand though, i can mod a xbox using a soft mod or hard mod, and i cant get a pvr box i buy at the store to run pirated soft. so i dont have to pay for the damn tivo service.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

nstavros said:


> I dont understand though, i can mod a xbox using a soft mod or hard mod, and i cant get a pvr box i buy at the store to run pirated soft. so i dont have to pay for the damn tivo service.


But since theft of service is NOT a discussion for this forum... let's kill this thread.


----------



## tekgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

nstavros said:


> I dont understand though, i can mod a xbox using a soft mod or hard mod, and i cant get a pvr box i buy at the store to run pirated soft. so i dont have to pay for the damn tivo service.


It really depends on what you want to spend and how much time you are will to put in.

I have a series two with upgraded drives, lifetime subscription, and a DVD burner I could sell you for say $700.00


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

nstavros said:


> I dont understand though, i can mod a xbox using a soft mod or hard mod, and i cant get a pvr box i buy at the store to run pirated soft. so i dont have to pay for the damn tivo service.


Don't pay attention to those other guys!! Sure you can buy a pvr box at the store and run pirated soft. on it so you "dont have to pay for the damn tivo service". This is America damn it - go ahead.   
Of course, this forums rules do not allow talk of such things.  
What some of the others are trying to tell you is that it would be WAY easier to use a PC to do what you want to do. But I guess it's like you said - "I dont understand"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

HFC
a system capable of running Myth TV WELL is going to cost you more than a tivo and a year of service. Lifetime isn't availabale any more by the way.


----------



## nstavros (Mar 23, 2006)

wow, then wtf is the reason for this website.. it must be whitehat hacking... there has to be a way to change hte kernel on the pvr's systems. ill go looking somewhere else if if nowbody has the balls, or doesnt want to help me.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Even the "more serious HACKING" website deal data base dot com won't tell you how to do this.
But you have to ask yourself will Myth TV RUN on a 50 MHZ MIPS processor with 32 MB ram?
There's more to this equation than "can I put such and such software on my tivo"
I'll be kind enough to give you a pointer.
Google for debian MIPS and TiVo.
You won't find much.


----------



## nstavros (Mar 23, 2006)

Yea i knw the tivo's and such have that encoder chip in them, i thought only tivo had those 33 mhz chips.


----------



## Sweet Mercury (Mar 23, 2006)

nstavros said:


> I dont understand though, i can mod a xbox using a soft mod or hard mod, and i cant get a pvr box i buy at the store to run pirated soft. so i dont have to pay for the damn tivo service.


It's 12-15 dollars a month, depending. If you can't afford that, perhaps you are watching too much television anyway?


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

Tsk, kids today...

Since you're so smart, you know that an xbox has a good ol' Intel CPU in it, and is a VERY thinly disguised PC motherboard. A fairly simple bios HW mod, and you pretty much have an Intel PC. The tivo is a completely different animal. It runs a simple Linux kernal on a MIPS processor. I'm sure you are way to young to know who MIPS is, but trust us when we tell ya this ain't no intel box. Get yourself a MIPS cross-compiler and have a wild time.

When you're done with that, maybe next you can port Call of Duty 2 to your toaster...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

nstavros said:


> wow, then wtf is the reason for this website.. it must be whitehat hacking... there has to be a way to change hte kernel on the pvr's systems. ill go looking somewhere else if if nowbody has the balls, or doesnt want to help me.


For discussion of theTiVo hardware and service.

Due to the relationship the board admin(s)m have with the Tivo corporation there are are a couple of lines not crossed here, and one of them is making a TiVo that ought to have service function without.

The kernel isn't the problem. It is the TiVoapp and using the broadcom chips.

In short, if you want to use the TiVo hardware, you just have to use it with the included software, an pay any sub fees.

If you insist on not paying fees, or building your own DVR, there's the door.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

nstavros said:


> ill go looking somewhere else if if nowbody has the balls, or doesnt want to help me.


I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

nstavros said:


> wow, then wtf is the reason for this website.. it must be whitehat hacking... there has to be a way to change hte kernel on the pvr's systems. ill go looking somewhere else if if nowbody has the balls, or doesnt want to help me.


And I want a pony.....


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> And I want a pony.....


Me too, me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> And I want a pony.....


I want a pony that will record my shows whenever they are on. And it MUST have a freespace indicator.


----------

